# Dart frog calls



## RSines (Feb 15, 2004)

I just want to get some opinions! I love leucomelas myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

*calls*

This one was a 'no-brainer' for me. It's not possible for me to judge the calls by sounds as I am deaf. My reason for chosing the pumilio is because the males are very very vocal and show it. I had a pair of bri bri pumilio a while back and the little male I had would always have something to scream about. There were times where he would pace his territory calling here and there. There were also times where he would pace around the female screaming at the top of his vocal sac. Very fascinating frogs to see/hear calling (my wife loved them as they would wake her up before the alarm clock would). 

-Bill J.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*sounds....*

Bill,

I know what you are saying about the calls...but, the best description I ever heard describing the call of the bri-bri, is that they sound like a rain-bird sprinker... ch-ch-ch-ch..... as it goes back and forth. While the sound of the luec is more like a song bird. Same goes for the Philobates. 

Melis


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

I will say Phyllobates vittatus.
They have 3-5 different calls that ar all differnt sounding. My male will call differently when I put my hand in the tank. It is almost like he is yelling at me. Another call for when I drop food in, another for mating ect.
Very cool frogs.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

My favorite call is definately E. trivitattus. It is a very short call, usually a single yip or no more than 3 in a row. It doesn't seem like they are breeding related calls. Its almost like signals. Sometimes when I drop food in and the male is the first to see it, he will let out a single yip, actually almost sounds like a really small dogs bark. They will do this with my hand right there dropping the rest of the food in. I'm not sure if this is to signal that there is food where he is, or if he is saying "back off, my food". I think the main reason I like it is because it is so unique. It is quite humorous watching males yip at each other. I haven't had luecs, but I can gauge the sound by saying they are louder than my vitattus, terribilis, lorenzos, azureus...well, basically they are my loudest frog!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*P. aurotaenia*

I had to go with P. aurotaenia (so I choose _other_ incase anyone was wondering  ). It is actually hard to say this, as I love all my frogs calls. They are all neat and very pleasing to me. If you are into clear and loud calls, you should get some P. aurotaenia, D. leucomelas, E. tricolor, or P. vitattus (I have heard recordings of this, but don't actually have this species). But then again there are a bunch of frogs I have yet to hear, and I am sure they have great songs as well (I have been told E. Zaparro has a very unique call, not like other darts). I also really like the call of imitators and pumilio, very cool and much more guiet for those that don't want "loud" frogs. Other really weird sounding dart (in my opinion) are D. lehmanni and D. ventrimaculatus, but I have said too much now lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

*Re: sounds....*



melissa68 said:


> Bill,
> 
> I know what you are saying about the calls...but, the best description I ever heard describing the call of the bri-bri, is that they sound like a rain-bird sprinker... ch-ch-ch-ch..... as it goes back and forth. While the sound of the luec is more like a song bird. Same goes for the Philobates.
> 
> Melis


Melissa, 

Right! My wife has described the sound to me and I have a grasp on what it sounds like. I have actually artificially reproduced this sound using my dremel :lol: I will take the dremel and have it spin at 10,000RPM and place my thumb and index finger over the outter ring (the one with raised grip) and squeeze it in a quick, repeative manner. My wife swears that it sounds identical to them. :shock: 

-Bill J.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Hearing hundreds or maybe thousands of blue jeans pumilios calling all at the same time in costa rica was one of the most amazing sounds I have ever heard, this was mixed with tons of the low buzz from auratus, birds and everything, really cool. I love pumilio calls, and hope to get some at some point in the future


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

I have only heard a few Darts call.
And The Leucamelas has Azures and Tincs. Beat!! :!:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Mine is other, it is a puerto rican coqui. It is so cool and loud, but cant even here yourself think when your in the mountains though!

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

I agree with Ben on the vittatus having a very nice call.Their call has a harmony all it's own I also have 3 bicolors in a tank in our living room and my male will call out in the open even if I have the top open.You wouldn't beleive how much the glass tops hold in the sound of the calls.I opened the top yesterday while he was calling and glass tops really hold in the sound.
Mark W.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

So it appears volume wise leucs are the loudest?

I've only heard recordings but like vittatus and leucomelas calls the best. 

Also, it seems auratus have 2 kinds of calls...an odd buzzing sound and a cricketlike chirping which is pretty neat also. Are these 2 different calls from one frog or does it depend perhaps on population?

Ah, love bringing old threads up to the surface.


----------



## Chondroholic (Aug 18, 2005)

Wow, I am surprised my pick hasn't been listed yet. My favorite call has to be my tricolors. Very loud and high pitched. Mine calls for a few hours straight every day. A can't decide between vittatus and pumilio for my second favorite.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Imitator.


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

> Also, it seems auratus have 2 kinds of calls...an odd buzzing sound and a cricketlike chirping which is pretty neat also. Are these 2 different calls from one frog or does it depend perhaps on population?


Do you have an *.mp3/wav/wma/etc. of this 'chirping' call? I've never heard it...at least I don't think I have...
I'd be really interested in hearing what it sounds like.
~B


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

http://www.mistking.com

It sounds pretty similar to a cricket.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Leucs. all the way!


----------



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.mistking.com
> 
> It sounds pretty similar to a cricket.



Does anybody know when they use this call?

~B


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Here is another which seems like it was taken out in the wild somewhere...this one is definetly chirping.

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/s ... ratus.html


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

leucs are definately not the loudest callers... zaparo are my loudest frogs, which are easily louder than the tricolors. I've been told bassleri are even louder than the zaps. I do love the zap call.. tho I really enjoy listening to all my frogs call! lol. Pumilio is not my favorite, but hearing them in the wild... and _knowing_ what you're listening to as you backpack... so cool!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

*tri colors*

I would also have to go with tricolors beautiful birdlike call. My male calls for almost 6 hours straight(I think he is horny).


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

Leucs seem to be the most affordable, but that is not what you asked.
When my male doesn't call I panic & wonder what the heck I did wrong now! LOL
Most of the time I ask myself why I got hooked on Darts and want to make a Doctors appointment to get my head examined .
Then he sings and it is "all better"
Are we not some of the luckiest people on earth!
Happy Calls to You all, 
Fran
He singing as I write, and thats a GOOD THING!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Another vote for aurotanea here. Beautiful call! 

I just got some red trivs (like, a half hour ago!) and they are already singing; and its quite a nice call also.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

Tough one. _A. zaparo_ if I must pick, great call. It is almost a whooping sound, very distinctive.


----------



## Christer (Feb 18, 2008)

Phyllobates vittatus. Not that I´ve heard it live but I like it when a frog has more than one call in it´s repertoire.


----------



## Villosa (Feb 17, 2009)

For me I prefer the call of Leucs, just something I like about it.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

This is a tough one for me. I would have to say its a close one bewteen these guys

1 Femoralis- interesting birdlike call, much different than any other dart I have
2. Vittatus- Also very different but more birdlike
3. Pumilio
4 Santa Isabels

That my list for now, since I couldn't just chose one


----------



## psychemjr (Jan 6, 2008)

I voted for Leucs but SI Tri Colors are IMO better sounding


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

Imitators for me.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Someone mentioned Bassleri being louder than leucs.... Any idea where I can find an mp3 of a Bassleri call?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

I would have to go with Aurotaenia, really nice loud call like a tropical bird.
Several pairs that go crazy during the afternoon.
Next would be Imitators...


----------



## ravengritz (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the lamasi call. It's so sweet and relaxing (and I seem to be hearing it constantly ).


----------

